# Segmented trio.



## mark james

This is a comparison of the two pens I made resulting from a PITH exchange with SteveJ, as well as the pen SteveJ made for me.

The first pen is  Steve's work, the second is what I sent to him, and the third was the pen I kept - I tweaked a few features for his pen.

Most of the construction methods are displayed here:  https://www.penturners.org/threads/segmented-pith-to-stevej.160093/


----------



## Dalecamino

The Dynamic Duo! Beautiful pens boys!


----------



## Jim15

Your work is a pleasure to look at.


----------



## Cwalker935

All beautiful pens


----------



## Sataro

Amazing work there. Pens look great!


----------



## Dieseldoc

Mark:
Looks like you are using a vac chamber to pull over cut segments so they don't fly over the place.
I have been using a splitter on my  zero clearance plate which does the same process.
  Your pen are looking outstanding, keep up the great work.

Charlie


----------



## bsshog40

Those are awesome mark. I hope I get the chance to get back to experimenting again!


----------



## TattooedTurner

That is some crazy good segmenting! Excellent job by both of you. The cross pen almost looks like a stained glass window you’d seen in a church or cathedral, kind of like a cross with rays of light radiating from it. Simply beautiful!


----------



## mark james

Dieseldoc said:


> Mark:
> Looks like you are using a vac chamber to pull over cut segments so they don't fly over the place.
> I have been using a splitter on my  zero clearance plate which does the same process.
> Your pen are looking outstanding, keep up the great work.
> 
> Charlie



Hi Charlie.  I do use the splitter and guard on the Byrnes, but have still had some of the thinner slices get pulverized (.05") so I resort to this Frankenstein Jig.  This technique is not mine, but has been posted previously on IAP (I believe by a Canadian Chap - Library article - "This Jig Sucks" ??) works great.  A cheap shop vac from HF, a simple mounting to hold it in place, and it pulls the slice as soon as it is cut through.  I do need to stop the blade, retrieve the slice, and restart; but I have had great success this way with the thinner segmenting.  After a few hours constructing stuff, I hate to have a 50% - 75% successful cut rate.  This is not pretty, and as my wife tells me - "I didn't marry you for your looks... "


----------



## Texas Taco

Amazing pens.


----------



## mark james

TattooedTurner said:


> That is some crazy good segmenting! Excellent job by both of you. The cross pen almost looks like a stained glass window you’d seen in a church or cathedral, kind of like a cross with rays of light radiating from it. Simply beautiful!



Hi Jay.  These resulted from a 1:1 PITH between SteveJ and I.  We both dabble in segmenting, work in spurts (weeks off due to "Life), and appreciate seeing other folks efforts because we realize the challenges.

To shorten the story, you may not be aware, a very talented blank maker/pen turner (IAP signature name Eagle) who has passed away constructed a pen design and called it "Pentarsia."  SteveJ suggested this as a beginning concept for our PITH and these are our humble efforts. 

If the new site allows me to access the original photo, I will post a link.  I do believe I have a copy of one of his pens turned by DCBluesman - I'll attach it if I can.

Basically, your description is spot on for all the designs:  A cross, stained glass, rays of light.

I've mentioned it before and will emphasize - This is a very reasonable segmenting design for folks to do - not many pieces, very doable!  And if the alignment is correct, a nice final appearance.


----------



## mark james

These photos are in other threads, but I'll include them here for anyone interested* (I've received more PM's for this design than any I have done). * You'll need:  A spectraply pen blank (or make your own), some walnut thin stock, some black veneer - that's it (oh, some glue...)


----------



## johncrane

great outcome allround


----------



## TattooedTurner

mark james said:


> Hi Jay.  These resulted from a 1:1 PITH between SteveJ and I.  We both dabble in segmenting, work in spurts (weeks off due to "Life), and appreciate seeing other folks efforts because we realize the challenges.
> 
> To shorten the story, you may not be aware, a very talented blank maker/pen turner (IAP signature name Eagle) who has passed away constructed a pen design and called it "Pentarsia."  SteveJ suggested this as a beginning concept for our PITH and these are our humble efforts.
> 
> If the new site allows me to access the original photo, I will post a link.  I do believe I have a copy of one of his pens turned by DCBluesman - I'll attach it if I can.
> 
> Basically, your description is spot on for all the designs:  A cross, stained glass, rays of light.
> 
> I've mentioned it before and will emphasize - This is a very reasonable segmenting design for folks to do - not many pieces, very doable!  And if the alignment is correct, a nice final appearance.



Thanks for the pics and background info, I wasn’t aware at all of  the story behind the design. Obviously you guys nailed it if I saw what it’s supposed to be with no prior knowledge. Those two pens are beautiful as well.


----------



## SteveJ

This was a fun 1 on 1 pith - Both Mark and I made two pens and kept the one we were least happy with!  Here is a picture of the one I kept for myself.


----------



## thomgarner

I have no appropriate words to express the craftsmanship of this pens. You have inspired me since I am new to the craft. Well done, well done


----------



## Texas Taco

Now I wonder what the other one looked like if this was the one you were less happy about.


----------

